
Lyft uses dark patterns to hide unsubscribe button for marketing notifications - gnicholas
https://twitter.com/BrenttBlakkan/status/1106354182573817856
======
gnicholas
I spent 5 minutes digging through menus and trying to figure out how disable
this setting. There are clearly many people who are frustrated by the
marketing notifications, and Lyft has decided to (1) turn them on by default,
and (2) make it super hard to find where to turn them off.

Considering how Lyft tries to position themselves as the kindler/gentler Uber,
using dark patterns is a pretty bad decision.

